# George Michael dies!



## Amigo (Dec 25, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-384328...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central

What a shocking year!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2016)

Another one in 2016 - dear Lord


----------



## Amigo (Dec 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Another one in 2016 - dear Lord



It's absolutely dreadful Hazel and on Christmas Day too...53 is far too young


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm so sad to hear this. Seen him so many times in Wham and on his own. A brilliant singer. RIP George Michael


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2016)

And on Christmas day too - his poor family and friends will never want to hear Last Christmas ever again


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 25, 2016)

I cannot believe yet another star has been plucked from the firmament. A great singer and songwriter, leaving so much work undone. A tragedy. Truly his Last Christmas.

RIP George


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 26, 2016)

How incredibly sad this year has been .  I spent my childhood dancing to Prince, George Michael and wham, status quo, and the brilliant Michael Jackson.  Very sad.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2016)

OMG  I was only thinking the other day that we haven't heard anything about him lately, probably because 'Last Christmas' was forever playing somewhere. RIP George


----------



## Katieb (Dec 26, 2016)

Shocking! RIP George.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 26, 2016)

Seriously I'm not remotely superstitious but this whole 2016 grim reaper business is starting to make me feel a bit freaked out.  I don't recall a year like this before in my lifetime.  I'm calling time now, enough,


----------



## trophywench (Dec 26, 2016)

Wasn't the best news to hear on the radio driving home last night after spending the day with our eldest daughter and family.

Bloody cruelly ironic - driving home 'from' Christmas .....


----------



## Ditto (Dec 26, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 26, 2016)

His poor partner - everyone's nightmare - going to bed together then waking up next day - next to a dead body.


----------

